# ~> Planted community tank <~



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys jus wanted to share some pics of my planted 36 by 18 by 18 planted tank..i did it over about 2 months ago so everything still or just about settled.

Fishes include :- discus, rainbow fish, variety of tetras, shrimp, zebra fishes.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The tank looks nice, but those discus are going to need a _much_ larger tank. They get as large as a CD if given proper care. The juveniles need need near perfect water conditions which often mean daily large water changes. I highly recommend rehoming them to someone with the knowledge and time to take care of these fish.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Yep, I agree about the discus :/ sorry. It looks great though....


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

+1 Discus need *huge* tanks -40 gallons is the minimum for a pair, where as you need around 75-100 gallons for a group of 4-8. Keep in mind that Discus need to be in schools.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, thank you for the comments and suggestions! I planned to do all this already, i'm moving the rest of the fishes to another tank and i will be leaving a pair of the discus . I was doing this because they are juveniles and i wanted see who would pair off then i would make my decision ;-)


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

And i wont be giving them away no! i paid alot for them  and this is not the first time i have kept discus fish. I do a 50 percent water change every week and i use expensive vitamins in the water just for them. So i assure you they are well taken care of


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Great! Best of luck with them


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

These paired off, so i think i will be leaving these..they beat all the other fishes including other discus that come around them .


----------

